# Does curing increase potency?



## Lezbein

I've read in a forum it increases bouquet, flavour, and texture of marijuana. But does it increase the potency? I figure not looking at the science of curing; but just asking?


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Nope. THC production stops at harvest. Curing just enhances the flavor.


----------



## Hick

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Nope. THC production stops at harvest. Curing just enhances the flavor.


...from Clarkes MJ Botany..


> As floral clusters dry, and even after they are sealed and packaged, they continue to cure. Curing removes the unpleasant green taste and allows the resins and cannabinoids to finish ripening. Drying is merely the removal of water from the floral clusters so they will be dry enough to burn. *Curing takes this process one step farther to produce tasty and psychoactive marijuana.* If drying occurs too rapidly, the green taste will be sealed into the tissues and may remain there indefinitely. A floral cluster is not dead after harvest any more than an apple is.*Certain metabolic activities take place for some time, much like the ripening and eventual spoiling of an apple after it is picked. During this period, cannabinoid acids decarboxylate into the psychoactive cannabinoids and terpenes isomerize to create new polyterpenes with tastes and aromas different from fresh floral clusters. It is suspected that cannabinoid biosynthesis may also continue for a short time after harvest. Taste and aroma also improve as chlorophylls and other pigments begin to break down.*


  I've read that proper curing CAN increase potency by up to 30%.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Hmmmmm. There appears to be some conflicting info from "the experts" since my MJ bible says just the opposite. From 'Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible" (Cervantes, 2005)

"*Drying and curing enhance taste and aroma and preserve the buzz of the THC. It is a common myth that curing will  increase potency, but THC production is a phenomenum of a living plant. When harvested the THC content starts to degrade. ** Light, heat (above 90 degrees F), friction from fondling hands and damp, humid conditions all degrade THC. The objective of curing is to enhance the flavor, taste and aroma of your buds, while preserving as much of the THC as possible.* To keep dried marijuana in mint condition, store it in an air tight, rigid container and place it in the refrigerator. Do not keep it in the freezer, very cold temperatures combined with moisture destroy the THC glands. Canning jars allow buds to be admired and protected. Jars are very popular to contain the fragrance of pungent varieties. Some growers place an orange or lemon peel in the jar to add aroma to the bouquet, while others argue foreign substances degrade from taste."


----------



## lyfr

i've always heard heard curing maximizes potential,  but the potential was already there.  kinda like you cant increase it but you can lose it if done improperly.  like i said, thats what i heard/read...dont mean its right.  a sure way to increase potency is dip dry bud in oil; )


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

After reading a website on MJ Chemistry, I found this:

Marijuana Chemistry, Excerpted from Section One

"Cannabinol, or CBN, is produced as THC oxidizes or degrades. Only a trace of CBN exists in fresh bud. Stored and cured tops or hashish have higher levels of CBN, that has converted from THC. Marijuana with high levels of CBN generally make the toker feel disoriented and often sleepy or groggy, often referred to as a stupefying high. At best CBN contains only 10 percent of the psychoactive potency of the original THC."

So my understanding is that there are at least 40 cannabinoids present in mj, some are psychoactive but most are not.  The *most *psychoactive of the group is D9THC followed by D8THC followed by CBN followed by THCV. 

If what I read is true, then during the curing process the THC molecule degrades into CBN (another psychoactive cannabinoid). But CBN gives more of a couch-like high.

Okay all this chemistry is giving me a headache. I think I'll go smoke a bowl. :bong:


----------



## IllusionalFate

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm. There appears to be some conflicting info from "the experts" since my MJ bible says just the opposite.


 They both appear to be talking about different things. Clarke is saying that the existing THC and cannabinoids start to convert to a more psychoactive form when curing, he doesn't say anything there on the levels of THC post-harvest. The one you quoted simply states that the THC content starts to degrade once harvested, there is nothing said on the psychoactive effects though.

Most of my last harvest was dried for about a week and a half without any curing, and the high didn't seem "complete", it was more along the lines of a strong buzz that would last only about 10-20 minutes at max. After the rest of the dried buds were cured in glass mason jars, the length of the high increased significantly. From that experience I'm convinced curing is a necessary stage to bring out the full psychoactive properties of cannabis.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> They both appear to be talking about different things. Clarke is saying that the existing THC and cannabinoids start to convert to a more psychoactive form when curing, he doesn't say anything there on the levels of THC post-harvest. The one you quoted simply states that the THC content starts to degrade once harvested, there is nothing said on the psychoactive effects though.


 
The way I understand it is that during cure, THC converts to a LESS psychoactive cannabinoid (CBN).

"Cannabinol, or CBN, is produced as THC oxidizes or degrades. Only a trace of CBN exists in fresh bud. Stored and cured tops or hashish have higher levels of CBN, that has converted from THC. Marijuana with high levels of CBN generally make the toker feel disoriented and often sleepy or groggy, often referred to as a stupefying high. *At best CBN contains only 10 percent of the psychoactive potency of the original THC*



> Most of my last harvest was dried for about a week and a half without any curing, and the high didn't seem "complete", it was more along the lines of a strong buzz that would last only about 10-20 minutes at max. After the rest of the dried buds were cured in glass mason jars, the length of the high increased significantly. From that experience I'm convinced curing is a necessary stage to bring out the full psychoactive properties of cannabis.


 
Interesting. I almost always cure, but have smoked uncured pot too.Not sure I noticed much difference but there could be a lot of variables. This needs to be studied imo. But I suspect there will be a lot of variation from one strain to another...

I HOPE to find out that curing increases potency by 30%, but the jury's still out imo.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> The way I understand it is that during cure, THC converts to a LESS psychoactive cannabinoid (CBN).
> 
> "Cannabinol, or CBN, is produced as THC oxidizes or degrades. Only a trace of CBN exists in fresh bud. Stored and cured tops or hashish have higher levels of CBN, that has converted from THC. Marijuana with high levels of CBN generally make the toker feel disoriented and often sleepy or groggy, often referred to as a stupefying high. *At best CBN contains only 10 percent of the psychoactive potency of the original THC*


There are many different cannabinoids in cannabis that have their own unique effect and can have a strong influence on the high. While cannabinol may be of a higher concentration in cured buds, it's hard to say what the levels of other cannabinoids are for cured buds. How many other cannabinoids could be like this one, for instance:


> Cannabicyclol (CBL) is a degradative product like CBN. During extraction, light converts CBC to CBL. There are no reports on its activity in humans, and *it is found in small amounts, if at all, in fresh plant material.*


From hxxp://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj028.htm


----------



## POTUS

If "Potency" is defined as a feeling that takes you away from the normal everyday state of awareness unaffected by anything added to the body, then Yes, curing does increase potency.

Curing further reduces the amount of moisture in weed after the initial drying and during that reduction, the ratio between the amount of plant matter and the substances that take you away from a non-high state increases to more of that latter.

The high may be more "couch-lock", but it is more high, less plant matter.

If the point in getting high is to not be straight, then curing most definitely increases the potency of pot.

BTW, I was curing pot when the guys writing the grow books were still pulling milk out of mama.

They should have asked ME!

hehe


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> There are many different cannabinoids in cannabis that have their own unique effect and can have a strong influence on the high. While cannabinol may be of a higher concentration in cured buds, it's hard to say what the levels of other cannabinoids are for cured buds. How many other cannabinoids could be like this one, for instance:
> 
> From hxxp://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj028.htm


 
Yeah I've been reading about the chemistry of mj for a few hours now and it is way more complex than I realized. It appears that, in addition to THC, there are scores of other psychoactive cannabinoids in pot, with varying degrees of potency PLUS they have a different effect when combined. Check this out:

'Cannabidiol, known as CBD, also appears in virtually all varieties of cannabis. The amount of CBD varies enormously, from a trace to more than 95 percent of all cannabinoids present in a plant. CBD generally has a sedative effect regarding the high you experience. *CBD, when combined with THC, tends to postpone the beginning of the high, but, the good part is that CBD can make it last twice as long. Whether CBD increases or decreases the force of the high is subjective and must be discerned by each smoker. '*

This could explain why your uncured pot had such a short-acting high. 

From everything I have read, the THC, CBD, CBL, CBN, THCV, etc content is highly variable from strain to strain. That probably makes it hard to study or draw any definitive conclusions.


----------



## lyfr

that explains the different strains for different ailments/reasons. thanks for your research, im finding this very interesting


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

POTUS said:
			
		

> If "Potency" is defined as a feeling that takes you away from the normal everyday state of awareness unaffected by anything added to the body, then Yes, curing does increase potency.
> 
> Curing further reduces the amount of moisture in weed after the initial drying and during that reduction, the ratio between the amount of plant matter and the substances that take you away from a non-high state increases to more of that latter.
> 
> The high may be more "couch-lock", but it is more high, less plant matter.
> 
> If the point in getting high is to not be straight, then curing most definitely increases the potency of pot.
> 
> BTW, I was curing pot when the guys writing the grow books were still pulling milk out of mama.
> 
> They should have asked ME!
> 
> hehe


 
So POTUS, maybe you can explain something to me. From everything I have read, once you harvest your plant THC production stops, but the THC can degrade into _other_ psychoactive cannabinoids. BUT these other psychoactive cannabinoids tend to give a more couch-lock type of high.

I personally do NOT like the couch-lock zoned out high. I prefer an up-high which is why I grow sativas. *So should I be curing at all or will I get a better up-high if I don't cure?*

(leaving out the fact that uncured dope tastes like crap)


----------



## POTUS

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> So POTUS, maybe you can explain something to me. From everything I have read, once you harvest your plant THC production stops, but the THC can degrade into _other_ psychoactive cannabinoids. BUT these other psychoactive cannabinoids tend to give a more couch-lock type of high.
> 
> I personally do NOT like the couch-lock zoned out high. I prefer an up-high which is why I grow sativas. *So should I be curing at all or will I get a better up-high if I don't cure?*
> 
> (leaving out the fact that uncured dope tastes like crap)


 
Uncured weed is nasty. It still has a LOT of chlorophyll and moisture in it. You have to torch it to burn it and the chlorophyll tastes like crap.

I would suggest that you grow a type of weed that has a very good *head* high. After about a month long cure, it'll still have a great high for you and you won't notice any real difference for 6 months or longer.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

lyfr said:
			
		

> *that explains the different strains for different ailments/reasons.* thanks for your research, im finding this very interesting


 
Yep, and I've noticed after reading  hundreds of clinical studies on pot (most carried out by the US government  ) that the focus of their studies was almost exclusively on D9-THC.  

There are between 40-60 psychoactive cannabinoids in pot, but many have not been studied *at all. *Its a difficult plant to study because there are so many variations with different concentrations of the cannabinoids. Plus concentrations of the psychoactives can be variable on the same plant and can change based on 'after harvest' methods. Besides all that, the various cannabinoids can have different effects on different individuals and what is a 'desirable high' to one person may be "undesirable" to another. So imo it is very difficult to control a pot study.

Question to anyone who knows: How do you sign up to be a participant in these pot clinical trials?    Some of their methods are interesting....they give the "patient" an injection of pure THC, then compare that reaction to the reaction they get from smoking. Sounds like the type of study I might enjoy... 

BTW I did learn something--the govt studies were unable (and God did they try) to find any detrimental effects to pot usage. No deaths at all, which is unheard of in drug studies (I have a medical background), even when they gave *mega* doses of pot to animals....amazingly not a single one died. Also no scientific link has been found  between pot and depression.*

*I have heard it stated as fact many times that pot causes depression, but the scientific literature does not support that conclusion.


----------



## POTUS

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Also no scientific link has been found between pot and depression.*
> 
> *I have heard it stated as fact many times that pot causes depression, but the scientific literature does not support that conclusion.


 
There have been a zillion Psychological studies that have come to the conclusion that many people are prone to depression when they use pot. A simple Google on "Psychology depression" will bring back a load.

Up to now, no *Physical* reactions to pot have been highlighted with the exception of the smoke/lungs thing of course.

Studies involving people and pot are usually done on people with no history of pot use. That gives them a good base with no pre-drawn conclusions or experiences.

hehe, sorry...


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Peeps,

   I got this idea going in my head now.
Since we all agree that drying and curing improves the taste of the smoke, Then I think that we also have more than enough folks here to do our own study.
 I'm thinking that everyone should should take a couple of good healthy buds, then we agree on using the OL'Glass jar method of cure, set up a good cure time and then we try out our own stuff and let each other know what we think, personally I think that this test will be biased as all hell, LOL, but then you gotta admit we would all be in it for the fun of it.
 I too love the learning, and studying process, and what better place than here amongst all our friends.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## gettinggray1964

i don't know about all the expert stuff but i do know that the last bud i grew was pertty good before curing, but after it was guite a bit better.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

POTUS said:
			
		

> There have been a zillion Psychological studies that have come to the conclusion that many people are prone to depression when they use pot. A simple Google on "Psychology depression" will bring back a load.
> 
> Up to now, no *Physical* reactions to pot have been highlighted with the exception of the smoke/lungs thing of course.
> 
> Studies involving people and pot are usually done on people with no history of pot use. That gives them a good base with no pre-drawn conclusions or experiences.
> 
> hehe, sorry...


 
There is a major difference between 'correllation' and 'cause', which is the flaw in most of these so called studies. If you google 'marijuana impotence' you'll find a zillion sites that 'prove' that mj causes impotence. Just because a pot smoker becomes impotent, that does not prove that mj is the_ cause_. After all, in 70% of automobile accidents the driver was found to have consumed caffeine that day. Doesn't prove that caffeine causes car accidents (it is a correllation, not a cause).

There is a great book called 'Marijuana Myth: Marijuana Fact: A Review of the Scientific Evidence' which debunks most of the mj myths. Many of the studies outlined in this book were used (in California) to support legalizing medical mj.

ETA: Depression is difficult to study since it is so subjective (IOW there is no blood test or other objective test that proves a person is depressed). 

Also from personal experience I can attest that pot does not cause impotence. My husband has smoked daily for 20 years and he's still going strong


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Peeps,
> 
> I got this idea going in my head now.
> Since we all agree that drying and curing improves the taste of the smoke, Then I think that we also have more than enough folks here to do our own study.
> I'm thinking that everyone should should take a couple of good healthy buds, then we agree on using the OL'Glass jar method of cure, set up a good cure time and then we try out our own stuff and let each other know what we think, personally I think that this test will be biased as all hell, LOL, but then you gotta admit we would all be in it for the fun of it.
> I too love the learning, and studying process, and what better place than here amongst all our friends.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
I like this idea. You are right that it will be horribly biased and scientifically unsound, but it will be fun. Count me in.


----------



## POTUS

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> There is a major difference between 'correllation' and 'cause', which is the flaw in most of these so called studies. If you google 'marijuana impotence' you'll find a zillion sites that 'prove' that mj causes impotence. Just because a pot smoker becomes impotent, that does not prove that mj is the_ cause_. After all, in 70% of automobile accidents the driver was found to have consumed caffeine that day. Doesn't prove that caffeine causes car accidents (it is a correllation, not a cause).
> 
> There is a great book called 'Marijuana Myth: Marijuana Fact: A Review of the Scientific Evidence' which debunks most of the mj myths. Many of the studies outlined in this book were used (in California) to support legalizing medical mj.
> 
> ETA: Depression is difficult to study since it is so subjective (IOW there is no blood test or other objective test that proves a person is depressed).
> 
> Also from personal experience I can attest that pot does not cause impotence. My husband has smoked daily for 20 years and he's still going strong


 
I'm not going to get pulled into a no-win argument over this.

"A person convinced against their will, is of the same opinon still"

You'll believe what you feel is correct and I'll do the same. Their is no proof either way.


----------

